# ementa- cardapio



## Mangato

Tenho uma dúvida:

As duas palavras são sinônimos? corresponden-se com _menú ?_

Ou cardapio som issos petiscos que nos serven mentras arruman os pratos solicitados.

No dicionario do FR ementa figura com outra acepçao.

Por favor desculpem e corrijam os erros.


MG


----------



## Alentugano

Mangato said:


> Tenho uma dúvida:
> 
> As duas palavras são sinônimos? corresponden-se com _menú ?_
> 
> Ou cardapio som issos petiscos que nos serven mentras arruman os pratos solicitados.
> 
> No dicionario do FR ementa figura com outra acepçao.
> 
> Por favor desculpem e corrijam os erros.
> 
> 
> MG


Hi,
those words have the same meaning = menu. In Brazil, you won't hear _ementa_, I think, only _cardápio_.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Alentugano, mas agradecería resposta en Portugés. Meu Inglés é ainda mais ruim que meu portugués

Cumprimentos  MG


----------



## Outsider

Acho que o Alentugano se baralhou com os fóruns. Sim, as três palavras existem em português (escrevemos _menu_ sem acento) e querem dizer o mesmo. 

Ele diz também que no Brasil não se diz _ementa_.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Outsider

Agora ja so resta que alguém brasileiro, confirme se também dizem cardapio aos petiscos. O que en Espanha chamamos _aperitivo_



Outsider said:


> Acho que o Alentugano se baralhou com os fóruns. Sim, as três palavras existem em português (escrevemos _menu_ sem acento) e querem dizer o mesmo.





Outsider said:


> Ele diz também que no Brasil não se diz _ementa_.​


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mangato said:


> Obrigado Alentugano, mas agradecer*i*a resposta*s* e*m* Portug*uê*s. Meu Ingl*ê*s é ainda mais ruim *do* que meu portugu*ê*s.
> 
> Cumprimentos MG


 
Cardápio para casi todo en Brasil. Hay un programa en Discovery travel & living: Cardápio da aventura.

Señor Mangato, creo que usted se menosprecia mucho. Se parece a mí (por lo de los idiomas: inglés ni pesar, portugués ahí va) Una cosa con respecto al inglés: Yo leo el inglés muy amenamente, lo encaro y no dejo que sea mi pesadilla, hago como si voy a leer el español del día a día. No le tenga miedo que no es chino (con el perdón de la cultura asiática). Hehehehehehehehe 

Un besote para usted Mangato.

Estefanía



Outsider said:


> Acho que o Alentugano se *baralhou* com os fóruns. Sim, as três palavras existem em português (escrevemos _menu_ sem acento) e querem dizer o mesmo.
> 
> Ele diz também que no Brasil não se diz _ementa_.


 
Perdone Out, pero ¿qué es eso? Por favor.

Estefanía.


----------



## nusa

En español significa que "se lió" "se enrredo"
En ésta frase pude significar que "se confundió" de forum (porque escribio la respuesta en inglés, en vez de portugués o español.


----------



## Mangato

Gracias Estefanía : Eres encantadora, además de muchas otras cosas lindas. No hay más que leer tus post. Quiero pedirte un favor: Nada de señor ni de usted. Soy un colega más un poco "carroza"  pero un colega.

Gracias por todo


----------



## Leaozinho

Mangato said:


> Obrigado Outsider
> 
> Agora ja so resta que alguém brasileiro, confirme se também dizem cardapio aos petiscos. O que en Espanha chamamos _aperitivo_



Bom dia Mangato.

No Brasil não se usa cardápio para os petiscos. Usa-se, como na Espanha, aperitivo. Veja o Houaiss :

- que ou o que se ingere ger. antes de uma refeição, enquanto se espera que esta seja servida, e tb. para estimular o apetite etc. (diz-se de comida leve e/ou bebida, ger. alcoólica)
Ex.: <tomou um a. antes do almoço> <pediu um provolone a.>

Abraços


----------



## Vanda

Cardápio = menu
petiscos = (veja a figura)


----------



## Tomby

ementa (PT) = cardápio (BR) Þ carta (ES)
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Fluteroo

Petiscos, aperitivos? Perguntei-me quê tinha acontecido com uma das primeiras palavras do meu vocabulário português, felizmente coloquei-a no navegador e achei imagens que confirmam sua sobrevivência, ainda  estou namorado dela, sim, de uma palavra, soa tão distinta e meiga, tão distinguida e brasileira...Fiquei preocupado. Será que é já palavra velha, que a nova geração de nativos da lingua cansou dela? = "Acepipes"


----------



## Tomby

Prezado Fluteroo! 
Obrigado por lembrar esta palavra. Com franqueza nunca a tinha ouvido. Já está anotada na minha caderneta de anotações sobre a língua portuguesa. 
Gostei de "acepipes", palavra bem portuguesa. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, os acepipes! No Brasil eles sobreviveram, (acho que posso dizer) apenas nos livros de literatura e receitas mais antigos!


----------



## Odinh

Confesso que desconhecia essa palavra.


----------



## Anna Lee Sys

Olá, 
No Brasil, cardápio e menu são equivalentes. Ementa é palavra usada em Portugal somente. 
Já "acepipe", embora linda palavra, tem grande chance de não ser conhecida pela turma de menos de 30 anos com pouco hábito de leitura.


----------

